# Canker



## Suzie 64 (May 25, 2021)

Hi
I have treated 20 hens with copper sulphate and all are OK. I have one hen who has not responded to treatment and I have been told to try Flagyl (metronidazole) and that it is contained in a fish treatment. Question is can I get it without prescription and how do you use it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you can still get it through pigeon sites. But I see you're not in the US so I don't know if it's available that way. 

Can you do a search to see if you have pigeon sites that can ship it to you? They'll also include the recommended dosage for them.


----------



## Suzie 64 (May 25, 2021)

Thank you. I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Different countries have different rules. It can be hard to give advice when we don't know what they are.

Do vets work with chickens at all in our country? If they do, if you can't get it through other means it might be your only option.


----------



## Suzie 64 (May 25, 2021)

My vet in France has 2 sites. Today I went to one and the only vet with a mild interest in birds was at the other one. Not able to speak to anyone of any use there. I am going to the other one tomorrow but don't know if they will let me have any. I just want to get some online and get on with helping my hen really.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can fully understand that. I'm just tossing that thought out there in case you can't find it online.


----------



## Suzie 64 (May 25, 2021)

Thank you


----------

